# 2002 Frontier - How to change brake pads??



## fountainhead (Jun 18, 2006)

First time poster, did not find anything in on the internet or on these forums to solve my problem...

I need to change the brake pads on my 2002 Nissan Frontier XE. Removed tire...removed caliper...now what? This set-up is unlike anything I've seen. Usually the pads are attached to the caliper, but not here. It looks as if the pads are somehow attached to the rotor itself. Had a helper depress the brake pedal and saw no movement whatsoever! I'm stumped - if anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

Do a search on this forum, Hawaiibrew I think is the member name, did a really good write-up on replacing pads and rotors. He had pictures as well and this should help you with your brake job.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

Some reason I couldn't find it when I searched, but I had an idea where it was...so here you go. Hope this helps

Just looked at it again and it is for a v6 2000 model frontier, but the removal of the brake pads as he illustrated is pretty much standard for the few cars I had to replace brakes on so I can't really see it being any different for the 01 and up frontier models.
http://cbradioinfo.freewebpage.org/Mysetup/Truck and car pics/Replacing brake pads and rotors.htm


----------



## fountainhead (Jun 18, 2006)

that is EXACTLY what I needed - thank you so much mitchell (and the original poster)!


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

Glad I could help point you in the direction for the write-up. The best part of these forums is that a lot of the people here take time to do the write-ups to help fellow members out.


----------



## whitehallmike (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi there,

I just did this job this weekend. It was the easiest one I've done. The only thing that I had a problem with is cleaning off the springs and retaining clips because the Bendix pads I got didn't have them. I did them completely without instructions of any kind, though I have done brakes on other cars. I had a stuck caliper and this reminded me to clean and grease the pins the calipers float on. Do keep track of the placement and order of the shims. Put them on in exactly the same place. Go do it and be proud of the good job you did!


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

I just replaced the front pads on my 1998 (4 cylinder, 2 WD) Friday afternoon, was easy. I used Import Quiet pads from Carquest ($55). Jack stands, took off wheels, removed some brake fluid, removed lower mounting bolt, loosened top mounting bolt, pushed pads inwards, rotated caliper up, replaced pads (be sure to add the correct grease to the back surface of the pads), used spreader to force the pistons back in so they'd clear new pads, lowered caliper, re-bolted (use torque wrench), installed wheels. All done. Do one pad at a time, matching up what is already installed. These already had backing plates and chirpers on them, and no core.


----------

